# Wann färben sich Goldfische?/weiterer Besatz



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Hallo,

habe nun schon seit letztem jahr Nachwuchs im Teich. Jetzt wollte ich mich mal erkundigen, wann die ihre Frabe bekommen, und wie lang das dauert, bis sie völlig"vergoldet" sind ?

Ich denke momentan auch über einen zweiten Fischbesatz im Teich nach. was könnt ihr mir für Fische empfehlen, die sich mit den Goldies vertragen (und nicht zu groß werden) ?

Hier mein großer schwarzer, welcher älter ist, als ein ganz kleiner,der schon eine rötlichen "Touch" aufweist....

Gruß SchnuWuXi


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

*...*

Servus,

stimmt, es hat dir ja wirklich noch keiner geantwortet  :? .... nunja, die Frage ist auch etwas komplexer, als man meinen sollte, da die Verfärbung von vielen Faktoren abhängt. Selbst Experten, die sich nur auf dem Gebiet "Goldfische" bewegen, haben nur eine Vermutung und keine 100%-tige Erklärung.

Ein weiterführender Link, um dich und usn etwas schlauer zu machen : http://www.nmette.de/faq.htm#farb

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Hallo!

So eine ähnliche Anfrage hatten wir erst kürzlich von Tulpe - schau mal  unter http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=1743

lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Ich glaube hinten der wird nie rot ! Solche hab ich auch mit ganz langem __ Schleierschwanz. Ist wohl so eine Zuchtform ? 

Interessant wird die Sache erst wenn die sich mit einem Shubukins ? paaren Da kommt was Kunterbuntes raus (echt ne Augenweide) 

Diese "Babys" werden von mir besonders gehütet  :razz: Einer hat richtige Zebrastreifen orange-weis !

Bis später Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

habe diese Beobachtung(dass die Fräbung unterscheidlich einsetzt) auch gemacht. Zwei meiner kleinen Goldies färben sich schon bronze-rot, während alle anderen noch grau-schwarz sind.
Ich denke auch ,dass es lange dauert, bis ein __ Goldfisch ganz durchgefärbt ist. 
Hoffentlich nicht zu lang ....   

Gruß SchnuWuXi


----------

